# How does your desktop look today ?



## Holy Rapture (Dec 3, 2008)

I keep changing my wallpapers n fonts, like nearly everyday. Was wondering ... Why don't we all put up pics of what our desktop looks like today n as you keep changing it day after day, keep posting too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Could be cute n fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Leme start!! Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Flickr: Anvika's Photostream


----------



## gabster_7 (Dec 3, 2008)

oo thats a pretty desktop ... where did u get it?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 3, 2008)

Thankss ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 M so happy you liked it! I got the wallpaper from here :-

Abstract Wallpapers and Backgrounds - Desktop Nexus

Why don't you post a pic of yours ?


----------



## SuSana (Dec 3, 2008)

Mine is plain, I don't like lots of things on my desktop.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 3, 2008)

Yup .. Me too ... I always hav less dan 10 icons on my desktop


----------



## kimmy (Dec 3, 2008)

never in my life did i think my desktop wallpaper would feature keanu reeves, but that was before i saw street kings. deeeelicious!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Kimmy, your wallpaper is really awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whr didja get it ??


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 4, 2008)

Something like this:


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 4, 2008)

Whoa ... That's pretty awesome Indigowaters !!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 4, 2008)

Today --> Tadaa - Today's view on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 4, 2008)

I try to be neat.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 4, 2008)

^^^ That is cuteeeeee


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 4, 2008)

Oooooh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where'd you get that wallpaper? Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Today --> Tadaa - Today's view on Flickr - Photo Sharing!_


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 4, 2008)

Abstract Wallpapers and Backgrounds - Desktop Nexus











Enjoy!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks!  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Abstract Wallpapers and Backgrounds - Desktop Nexus











Enjoy!!_


----------



## Holly (Dec 4, 2008)

OfficerJenny, I love your children fighting zombie kids background! Where'd you get it from? I want!!


----------



## SuSana (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Something like this:_

 
I love yours!  How did you change the folders and where did you get the snowflake icons from?


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 4, 2008)

breakfast at tiffany's.


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't remember exactly, but I know I got the icons and wallpaper from deviantart.com. Type in blue, snow and snowflakes to see what you get. I was able to change my icons with Candybar. I don't know if it does the same for Windows, but I have a Macbook.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I love yours!  How did you change the folders and where did you get the snowflake icons from?_


----------



## SuSana (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I can't remember exactly, but I know I got the icons and wallpaper from deviantart.com. Type in blue, snow and snowflakes to see what you get. I was able to change my icons with Candybar. I don't know if it does the same for Windows, but I have a Macbook._

 
I have a macbook too, I never really mess with it as far as changing things, but what's candybar?


----------



## SuSana (Dec 4, 2008)

^^ Nevermind I googled it!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Kimmy, your wallpaper is really awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Whr didja get it ??_

 
google image search!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_google image search! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Exactly what I do ...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 5, 2008)

Today's look --> The Autumn Look on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## User93 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## ritchieramone (Dec 5, 2008)

It's a photo my sister took last Christmas Day.


----------



## jennifer. (Dec 5, 2008)

i was thinking about making this thread a couple of weeks ago.  ha!  here's mine--also a fan of the plain desktop!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 6, 2008)

Here go the Blues --> http://i380.photobucket.com/albums/o...ture/Blues.jpg


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 9, 2008)

Today's look :-

Holidays on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## chrissyclass (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 10, 2008)

^^ That is so cute


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 11, 2008)

pretty arabic looks


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ Niiiiiiiice


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 12, 2008)

Mine today, yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Wallie on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Korms (Dec 15, 2008)

Clickable thumbnail.

It needs a cleanup, I only use half the icons!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 15, 2008)

mine is the hello kitty collection


----------



## frankenstain (Dec 15, 2008)

^My desktop. My Melody cause she has the same birthday as me and shes damn cute. And if something of mine isn't pink I flip out.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine today is all Nuclear -- Nuke on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Kiwiberries (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_never in my life did i think my desktop wallpaper would feature keanu reeves, but that was before i saw street kings. deeeelicious!




_

 





Note to self, rent Street Kings immediately.


----------



## almmaaa (Dec 28, 2008)

Can you guys please tell me how to change the font for your computer?  I changed it once and now want to change it again but I forgot how...


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_Can you guys please tell me *how to change the font for your computer*?  I changed it once and now want to change it again but I forgot how..._

 
How to Change the Font Style and Size of Menus and Icons | eHow.com

Step1
Just Google your question...Here is a copy/paste instructions.

Click the Start menu button. Scroll up to Settings, and select Control Panel.                                                        
Step2
     Double-click (click twice rapidly) on the Display icon or text link. This will open a window called Display Properties.     

Step3
     Click on Appearance. Click on Item, then scroll down and click on Icons.     

Step4
 Use the Font box underneath to select the font face that you prefer to use. Change the font size in the Size box to the left. Some systems will allow you to add bold or italics. 

Step5
     Repeat the previous two steps, using Menu instead of Icons in the Item box.     

Step6
     Click OK to accept the resized icons and fonts.     

Step7
     Click Cancel if you decide to maintain your current settings.     

HTH!


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is mine ... I think Albino Peacocks are gorgeous!


----------



## Rennah (Jan 3, 2009)

Mine looks like:





Download it here


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ Rennah, it was sweet of you to give the site along with the post


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's my desktop for today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Simpsons on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I looooooooove The Simpsons


----------

